# Should the 3 bird Limit be reduced?



## mallardsx2 (Oct 23, 2018)

After hunting all last spring and seeing such a lack of birds in Northern GA I was wondering if the limits will be reduced to 1 bird/year. 
I really think the hens were having a tough time finding gobblers to breed them due to the lack of birds in the area. I noticed several hens that did not have any peeps with them this summer.

Maybe for just a couple years to see how it affects the population?

What is everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 23, 2018)

I didn’t have this problem hunting public land in the mountains. I always have seen plenty of turkeys as long as I am willing to put my boots to work. I see nothing wrong with the limit or the length of season.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 23, 2018)

Wish GA would have a fall season. If so I might hunt them. The season now directly correlates with my fishing time


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe my sample size is too small, but from what I see/hear, not many hunters kill 3 birds per year (I know some do but the overwhelming majority do not). 

I agree that I don't see nearly as many birds as I used to, but I don't think hunters have anything to do with it.  I can't speak for the mountains, but from the central part of the state, habitat loss is a huge problem.  Clear cuts everywhere.  And I also firmly believe that nest predators have taken a toll on turkey populations.  I get far more summertime pictures of hens without poults than hens with poults.

I have no data to back any of this up though.  Just my personal opinion.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 23, 2018)

Where I mostly turkey hunt is middle east GA near Swainsboro.  Populations have not declined.  Clear cutting has not affected the birds or the deer.  We also have yotes, coons, armadillos, bobcats, etc and the turkeys still flourish.  I also hunt the CNF and have not seen any decline only geographic movement. Sometimes miles.  Also on a Merriweather/Troupe property the flock has been consistently good for over twelve years.  I'm just not seeing this decline.  3 birds is very reasonable in GA if you GO WHERE THE TURKEYS ARE.  just my personal observations and opinions.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 23, 2018)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Maybe my sample size is too small, but from what I see/hear, not many hunters kill 3 birds per year (I know some do but the overwhelming majority do not).
> 
> I agree that I don't see nearly as many birds as I used to, but I don't think hunters have anything to do with it.  I can't speak for the mountains, but from the central part of the state, habitat loss is a huge problem.  Clear cuts everywhere.  And I also firmly believe that nest predators have taken a toll on turkey populations.  I get far more summertime pictures of hens without poults than hens with poults.
> 
> I have no data to back any of this up though.  Just my personal opinion.



I kill every nest predator I can trapping or hunting when legal. Nest predators and loss of habitat are the two biggest factors I see.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 25, 2018)

I agree. The more raccoons/predators we can trap and get rid of the better off the Turkeys will be.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 25, 2018)

If you take it completely on its own, the limit is determined by the population so if the population goes down to a certain point so will the limit.
Will it fix the problem by itself? Nope
Will it have some impact? It would be hard to say no it wont have some impact.
Will folks in areas where the population is still strong get their limit needlessly reduced? Yep.
I would not be opposed to a limit reduction for a specific period of time, with strict data gathering to determine the impact and if it shows that it is helping well ok.
If it shows its not really helping then put the idea of limit reductions to bed.


----------



## jakebuddy (Oct 25, 2018)

I think we just kill all the good gobbling genetics what we are left with is the no gobbling communists


----------



## lampern (Oct 25, 2018)

Why not 1 bird per day first?


----------



## gobble79 (Oct 30, 2018)

Agree totally with lampern. If any, 1 bird a day would help a little. Guessing, but just like deer, the reduction of days would have more impact than reducing the limit. I like everything the way it is, but is obvious that it has been a decline and not just our state.  On our properties I am seeing a rebound the last 3 years which is good. I own land in Mississippi and seeing the same thing there as here. I am hoping that if a change comes, it will be done by counties rather than statewide, just like deer. 3 springs ago was a weird gobbling year on our property in ga. Birds did very little gobbling. You would swear it was hardly any gobblers on property. I work on the property and on it 5 days a week and knew we had gobblers because I would see them and their tracks. They just gobbled very little. The past 2 springs our bird population is building some and gobbling activity has picked back up. We do trap and shoot predators every chance we get.


----------



## Gap53 (Nov 23, 2018)

mallardsx2 said:


> After hunting all last spring and seeing such a lack of birds in Northern GA I was wondering if the limits will be reduced to 1 bird/year.
> I really think the hens were having a tough time finding gobblers to breed them due to the lack of birds in the area. I noticed several hens that did not have any peeps with them this summer.
> 
> Maybe for just a couple years to see how it affects the population?
> ...


Saw plenty of turkeys last year and was even able to bag the limit. Already seen 20 turkeys at one time in a food plot so I say 3 a year is ok.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 23, 2018)

Should be changed back to 2.


----------



## Fork Horn (Nov 23, 2018)

I wouldn't mind seeing he limit reduced to two birds.  Regardless, its doubtful that I ever kill three in a season again. At one time it seemed important to me to get my limit every season. The last few years it seems I get more pleasure out of knowing that there's still a bird or two out there than I get out of killing one. I still enjoy hearing them in the spring and trying to call them in, but killing them doesn't excite me like it once did.


----------



## ChasingThunder (Nov 23, 2018)

I say keep the limit 3 but only allow one harvest from public land. That’s my view on it.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 24, 2018)

Ive seen a definate decline on 2 WMAs in my area over the last 4 years. A major decline! I've also seen a huge increase in hunters on these lands in the last 4 years. Easy math. However the private land in the area seems to have a normal thriving population. I don't think there is a "one size fits all" solution. I no longer speak of turkey. Someone mentions turkey hunting start telling them how good the crappie are biting! Tell em there's an increased number of rattlesnake bites! Tell em turkey hunters are all catching lime disease! Tell em Bigfoots been raping turkey hunters! Do whatever it takes! Please stop promoting turkey hunting!!!!


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 24, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> Ive seen a definate decline on 2 WMAs in my area over the last 4 years. A major decline! I've also seen a huge increase in hunters on these lands in the last 4 years. Easy math. However the private land in the area seems to have a normal thriving population. I don't think there is a "one size fits all" solution. I no longer speak of turkey. Someone mentions turkey hunting start telling them how good the crappie are biting! Tell em there's an increased number of rattlesnake bites! Tell em turkey hunters are all catching lime disease! Tell em Bigfoots been raping turkey hunters! Do whatever it takes! Please stop promoting turkey hunting!!!!



“Please stop promoting turkey hunting!!!!”

Too late for that.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 24, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> “Please stop promoting turkey hunting!!!!”
> 
> Too late for that.


That's what I'm afraid of. Nashville turkey show had bout 60k people come thru last year. Ever talk to a true dyed in the wool pre-duck dynasty duck hunter? They cuss em ol duck guys fer all there worth! Too much publicity. Every college kid in the country flooded the duck holes. Turkey hunters used to be a rare breed. We need to go into hiding. Dormant. Oppress the spread of turkey hunting! Shhhh......


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 24, 2018)

lampern said:


> Why not 1 bird per day first?



We have a winner!  For the newbie, it’s super cool to stack up 2 or 3 jakes or toms in a sit to post of FB.  In my opinion, we are not meat hunting for turkeys. 1 per day is a blessing!  Stop at one and enjoy what God has allowed you that day, then come back and double or triple your fun on later hunts. It’s a no brainer and we all know they get stupid while looking at their flopping buddy.  I also wouldn’t mind outlawing Jake kills except for youth hunters, but I know that’s offensive to some.


----------



## Garnto88 (Nov 25, 2018)

Social media and forums are worst enemy.  Not to mention legalizing baiting deer. May as well say turkeys too.  These guys run these feeders year round knowing very well they are doing it for turkeys. The melinnial crowd wouldn’t have a clue where to start without a feeder or food plot. They sit on these things during turkey season. Someare teaching the younger generation this is how you “hunt” .  Sad to me.


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 25, 2018)

Garnto88 said:


> Social media and forums are worst enemy.  Not to mention legalizing baiting deer. May as well say turkeys too.  These guys run these feeders year round knowing very well they are doing it for turkeys. The melinnial crowd wouldn’t have a clue where to start without a feeder or food plot. They sit on these things during turkey season. Someare teaching the younger generation this is how you “hunt” .  Sad to me.



Somewhere in time, glorification took the place of self achievement.


----------



## antharper (Nov 27, 2018)

Should be 5 where I hunt !


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2018)

antharper said:


> Should be 5 where I hunt !


I’ll come over and get them other 2 birds.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2018)

I’ve seen a decline in the turkey population the same as the deer population.  My theory is that too many people are hunting/killing them.  That along with the yotes dictates a lower limit imo


----------



## SwampMoss (Nov 27, 2018)

Talking about yotes, a couple of weeks ago in Kansas I saw a yote stalk a group of turkeys.  I though for sure he was going to catch one.  Then all of the sudden the turkeys ganged up on the yote and chased him off.  Either the yotes out in Kansas are a bunch of sissies or the turkeys are mean critters.  I have some pictures of the encounter.


----------



## hawglips (Nov 27, 2018)

Where I hunt around Hancock Co the birds have thinned out substantially over the last 10 years.   It seems to have coincided with the clear cutting....


----------



## saltysenior (Nov 28, 2018)

over all, in the eastern states the population is down.....even in urban and suburban areas where there is no clear cutting , hunting , predators , or poaching......as far as a season limit, what is wrong w/ 2 birds and then a camera....isn't it all about calling in a bird into shotgun range???


----------



## hrstille (Nov 29, 2018)

Absolutely not. Leave it at 3 birds. Shorten the season or go to 1 a day but leave it at 3. How many hunters actually kill 3 a year? It won't make a difference to drop the limit down a bird. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2018)

hrstille said:


> Absolutely not. Leave it at 3 birds. Shorten the season or go to 1 a day but leave it at 3. How many hunters actually kill 3 a year? It won't make a difference to drop the limit down a bird. You can take that to the bank.


I know 3 first hand that do it every year.


----------



## BBond (Nov 29, 2018)

From the DNR turkey harvest card survey over the last decade 21% on average harvested 3 birds.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 29, 2018)

BBond said:


> From the DNR turkey harvest card survey over the last decade 21% on average harvested 3 birds.



and what percentage of the total harvest does that 21% make up?


----------



## BBond (Nov 29, 2018)

Now that's a good question.  
Also the harvest card surveys mostly Avid turkey hunters. Therefore it is biased somewhat high.  Therefore cannot put a statewide harvest on there from that survey. 

A lot of what we get is index type data to see trends over time from that survey.  I just thought it was interesting that I have data from that survey that could show that percentage wise it may be more people harvesting 3 birds than what some people think.

What has always interested me was that for bag limit harvests we have an upside down bell curve a "U" curve if you will.  
Over the last decade from the same survey Hunters who bagged:
1 turkey = 24%
2 turkeys = 16%
3 or more = 21% (the "or more" is by them guiding hunters to birds)

This seems to reflect that turkey hunters who happen to bag 2 birds are then trying their hardest then to go and bag that 3rd bird.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 29, 2018)

I figured with a deer feeder hidden behind every tree in Hancock county filled to the brim for the last 20 years that the population there would be thriving...lol


----------



## hrstille (Nov 29, 2018)

BBond said:


> Now that's a good question.
> Also the harvest card surveys mostly Avid turkey hunters. Therefore it is biased somewhat high.  Therefore cannot put a statewide harvest on there from that survey.
> 
> A lot of what we get is index type data to see trends over time from that survey.  I just thought it was interesting that I have data from that survey that could show that percentage wise it may be more people harvesting 3 birds than what some people think.
> ...


If my math is correct, 39% harvest 0 birds. The or more is bull.  Guiding others to birds is not the same as killing one. So of the the 21%, how many hunters killed 2 birds and guided someone else to another? That make 3 total killed by the guide under that philosophy. Padded numbers if you ask me.


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m always baffled by the folks who want to reduce my limit and/or the length of my season instead of focusing on things that would truly be effective in helping their turkeys such as: killing predators on their land and planting food plots, etc. I think a lot of these folks need to learn how to hunt.


----------



## BBond (Nov 30, 2018)

Considering that 93% of the land in GA is private one of the biggest things to help the population would be for people to manage their timber with wildlife in mind (especially turkeys).  However, many people do not have wildlife as an objective in their land ownership.


----------



## killerv (Nov 30, 2018)

buckpasser said:


> We have a winner!  For the newbie, it’s super cool to stack up 2 or 3 jakes or toms in a sit to post of FB.  In my opinion, we are not meat hunting for turkeys. 1 per day is a blessing!  Stop at one and enjoy what God has allowed you that day, then come back and double or triple your fun on later hunts. It’s a no brainer and we all know they get stupid while looking at their flopping buddy.  I also wouldn’t mind outlawing Jake kills except for youth hunters, but I know that’s offensive to some.




Explain to me how anyone deciding to take their limit the first day and posting wherever is an issue. It is legal and their prerogative. If it makes them happy, great for them. Who am I to judge.

We eat the heck out of turkeys, fried up some turkey chunks for everyone the other night. Got one more left from last year we'll knock out over the holidays. As much as I like a long beard  and spurs, I like that turkey meat too.

I think 1 turkey a season is a blessing. If I get my 2nd at some point in the season that is even better, some years I can get all 3...but as long as I get one, I'm happy.


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 30, 2018)

killerv said:


> Explain to me how anyone deciding to take their limit the first day and posting wherever is an issue. It is legal and their prerogative. If it makes them happy, great for them. Who am I to judge.



Technically it's not. There's conservation, and then there's the grocery store. The chance to hunt a tom turkey is the real blessing. The more chances I get to encounter one in spring, the happier I am.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 1, 2018)

killerv said:


> Explain to me how anyone deciding to take their limit the first day and posting wherever is an issue. It is legal and their prerogative. If it makes them happy, great for them. Who am I to judge.
> 
> We eat the heck out of turkeys, fried up some turkey chunks for everyone the other night. Got one more left from last year we'll knock out over the holidays. As much as I like a long beard  and spurs, I like that turkey meat too.
> 
> I think 1 turkey a season is a blessing. If I get my 2nd at some point in the season that is even better, some years I can get all 3...but as long as I get one, I'm happy.



I love the meat. Dark meat and all. Do you eat the leg quarters? I enjoy eating it, but we ain’t meat hunting for turkeys. Unless you hunt in your back yard, you’d be better for your money to hit Winn Dixie.

Here’s the issue as you requested I describe it for you. It’s already a great miracle and beating of the odds for a turkey egg to hatch without being eaten, turn into a poult and survive, grow for months and years into a wonderful example of Gods creativity as a full grown wild turkey.  It’s a crying shame to not appreciate the blessing of being given one enough to feel that you should pull the trigger again, and possibly again in one sitting. Especially while they’re in the trance of focusing on a downed friend (or foe) doing the death flop. Is it currently legal? Yes. Will that change?  I certainly hope so. People do it for the social media posts that impress other like minded rookies only. I know dozens of turkey hunters. Some from the original flock era. NONE of the good hunters I know will kill more than one per sit. Most of the good ones I know will closely monitor what’s in a given area before taking any off of it. When you realize they’re not invincible and honestly not even that hard to kill, your attitude normally changes on trigger control if you realize what a treat it is to have them available for hunting at all.


----------



## six (Dec 1, 2018)

Getting to hunt one is what makes me happy.      Buck passer makes a good point.  Trigger control!

As far as 3 in one sit, no way for me.  I won't even double with someone.  We may kill the same second bird later that day but it will be a different hunt.   It's currently legal to kill all three with one shot so I can't fault anyone for doing so, but I don't have to like it.  If they change it to one a day it wouldn't hurt my feelings.  I would just hope people would respect that limit as I have the 3 a day.

I think instead of reducing the limit they should limit some of the tactics involved.  If the limit is reduced I'll respect that decision and adhere to it.  I hope others would do so as well.

In my opinion turkey hunting has just been dumbed down to the point where everyone should be able to get a participation trophy.   Which isn't good for the overall population.   I only see three options to offset that.   Reduce the limit, shorten the season, or outlaw some of the equalizers.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 1, 2018)

Trap and kill the yotes, coons, and bobcats on your property and within 3  seasons this thread will be titled: “Thoughts on Changing The Limit To 5 Gobblers.”

Or do nothing and let the predators kill your limit.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 2, 2018)

How about the ones who want a 2 bird limit instead of 3 just only kill 2. That sounds simple!
Otherwise Buckman18 is right, do what ya can to control  predators!


----------



## lampern (Dec 2, 2018)

Reducing season length is effective at reducing turkey kills.

If that is necessary


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 2, 2018)

Adopt a turkey nest. Sit there day and night to make sure nothing gets in the nest. Then follow them around a month and protect them. Hold an umbrella over them if you have to, while their feathers grow. When it comes time to shoot one, make sure there are two left.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 2, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Adopt a turkey nest. Sit there day and night to make sure nothing gets in the nest. Then follow them around a month and protect them. Hold an umbrella over them if you have to, while their feathers grow. When it comes time to shoot one, make sure there are two left.



I once raised some from a bush hog destroyed nest. I just about went broke at the hardware store buying crickets. I released them 2 years later and they did great. I think that really did effect me as a turkey hunter. It’s got to be tough on Mama to do it without chicken wire and a safe roost location every night. They are awesome creatures to be on every predators menu and live out in the elements for many years unaided.


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 2, 2018)

buckpasser said:


> I once raised some from a bush hog destroyed nest. I just about went broke at the hardware store buying crickets. I released them 2 years later and they did great. I think that really did effect me as a turkey hunter. It’s got to be tough on Mama to do it without chicken wire and a safe roost location every night. They are awesome creatures to be on every predators menu and live out in the elements for many years unaided.



Had 9 on cell cam today. All but one looked like a jake. It brought happiness.


----------



## across the river (Dec 2, 2018)

Killing only the male of anything isn't going to have any impact (long term) on the population.  As long as there is at least one male in the area to breed the hens, then killing none, verses one, verse two or three has no impact on the population. The only "loss" in population is what was killed.  If you are seeing an overall decline in the population, that has absolutely nothing to do with how many gobblers are killed, since you aren't killing any hens.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 3, 2018)

I agree completely assuming there is a breeding male presence in the flock. A season limit change or even a daily limit change could help more of us at least enjoy encounters with a gobbler in times of lower population or increased hunting pressure. I feel many are experiencing both as of late.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 23, 2018)

I have 2 private properties I take one bird each from, the third bird comes off a WMA. 
This is last week off one of the private properties that’s only 35ac but provides a gobbler a year since I started hunting it 3-4 years ago. I trap for the owner and he lets me take a turkey for free. If you want more birds, help them out during the off season...trap!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 23, 2018)

Great job, Mark K! Awesome pics!


----------



## Mark K (Dec 24, 2018)

#2 Big ole male! Bet he was a sho’nuff turkey killer!


----------



## Mark K (Dec 25, 2018)

2 more egg eaters out of the playing field...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 25, 2018)

I have never turkey hunted, but live where we use to see plenty of them.  It was not unusual to see 25 to 30 turkeys in the field next to my house picking young wheat sprouts in the late winter.  That has all ended. We have been infested with coyotes, and it is now unusual to see more than 3 or 4 birds, if you see any at all.  The deer population is down also.

I don't own the land around here, just reporting what I have seen.  I only own enough for a house, a small pasture, and a couple garden spots


----------



## Mark K (Dec 27, 2018)

Another egg eater...I’ll take’em one a day, lol.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 28, 2018)

Another big ole boar coon! Hated he fouled up my coyote set, but I’ll take it! Pushing for that 4 bird limit!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 28, 2018)

Mark K said:


> Another big ole boar coon! Hated he fouled up my coyote set, but I’ll take it! Pushing for that 4 bird limit!! View attachment 954345View attachment 954346



Get ‘em!!!


----------



## Roy S (Dec 29, 2018)

There are more bird hunters now than ever.  So, back in the spring i was at sheetz, u guys know how it is, getting donuts, fueling up.  The lot was filled with guys in camo.  On a Sunday, going turkey hunting.  Man, it used to not be like that.  It is what it is.  But, if anyone thinks that a lot of guys arent killing their limit.  I must disagree with them.  A person can easily kill their limit with decoys in a field.  Which is fine.  Im just saying....  The game is way different than what it used to be


----------



## Roy S (Dec 29, 2018)

U guys see NE GA Pappy post?


----------



## Roy S (Dec 29, 2018)

buckpasser said:


> I once raised some from a bush hog destroyed nest. I just about went broke at the hardware store buying crickets. I released them 2 years later and they did great. I think that really did effect me as a turkey hunter. It’s got to be tough on Mama to do it without chicken wire and a safe roost location every night. They are awesome creatures to be on every predators menu and live out in the elements for many years unaided.



Awesome post


----------



## Mark K (Dec 31, 2018)

Just doing my part...


----------



## rehh (Dec 31, 2018)

I lowered the limit to 1 bird a member 3 yrs ago on the 3,600 acres I manage in Crawford county. I don't see it changing anytime soon. We went from killing 10-15 birds a season to 1-3. The 1,000+ acre clubs that border us have killed 0 birds the last 2 seasons.


----------



## 3chunter (Dec 31, 2018)

no


----------



## 3chunter (Dec 31, 2018)

Kill the predators.   Don’t cut down hardwoods.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 31, 2018)

rehh said:


> I lowered the limit to 1 bird a member 3 yrs ago on the 3,600 acres I manage in Crawford county. I don't see it changing anytime soon. We went from killing 10-15 birds a season to 1-3. The 1,000+ acre clubs that border us have killed 0 birds the last 2 seasons.


Do y’all trap?


----------



## rehh (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah we trap coons and possum.

What happened to my avatar, all my pms are gone too. What did everybody have to start over again here, says I'm  a new member.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 1, 2019)

rehh said:


> Yeah we trap coons and possum.
> 
> What happened to my avatar, all my pms are gone too. What did everybody have to start over again here, says I'm  a new member.



welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 1, 2019)

Rehh, one of the properties I hunt is 2700ac and only 3 of us turkey hunt. 1 bird limit here too. Only once in the last 5 years was more than 3 killed. We took the managers son and he shot a bird. We have a decent population and trap all predators. It makes a huge difference.

Even our local WMA has taken up a Quail Management land practice and started trapping as well. The future looks really bright for that place as well.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 6, 2019)

Still doing my part for that 5 bird limit!!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 7, 2019)

And another one gone!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 7, 2019)

Killing or trapping the Predators on your property will do more for your turkey population than anything else you can do, on 3 leases we have we do Predator control and there's no problem with the three of us taking up bird per property.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2019)

Another egg eater gone...


----------



## RWilk10 (Jan 13, 2019)

Garnto88 said:


> Social media and forums are worst enemy.  Not to mention legalizing baiting deer. May as well say turkeys too.  These guys run these feeders year round knowing very well they are doing it for turkeys. The melinnial crowd wouldn’t have a clue where to start without a feeder or food plot. They sit on these things during turkey season. Someare teaching the younger generation this is how you “hunt” .  Sad to me.


Could not have been said any better, I agree 100%.  What is scouting anymore, no leg work or sweat is put into it these days.  All cameras, and “what’s the easiest way to get it done”.  Also, doing it for the likes on Facebook lol


----------



## Mark K (Jan 13, 2019)

I still can’t figure out how social media and forums are responsible for turkeys being killed. 
And unless the turkeys around our area are different than the turkeys everywhere else in the state, I don’t see how feeders are to blame either. I know of feeders being run year round, protein during the growing months and corn during the season, and I’ve seen maybe 10 pics over an entire year of turkeys on them. 
And food plots are mentioned as well. Fields, planted or unplanted, are turkey magnets especially if a roost is nearby. 
I really think some need to read some of the old turkey hunting books and see how it used to be done...sit over corn or one spot all day and wait until the birds showed up. 
Yes, today we have every call, gimmick available. Some work, some don’t. None work every single time. Decoys, have them and used to use them religiously. Don’t anymore. Maybe it’s a progression of the hunter. I know when I started out it was about just killing one, then it was must get a limit, now it’s getting one and everyone else theirs. 
People can whine and complain about anything and everything yet I look at the trapping and predator hunting forum and most of y’all ain’t posting there which leads me to believe you’d rather whine than fix the actual problem. 
Now that I mentioned that, here’s another turkey killer gone! Still shooting for that 5 bird limit!!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 13, 2019)

And a sympathetic deer hunter killed the “fox suffering in a trap” for me. A predator gone but wasted.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 14, 2019)

I hunt a North Ga WMA covered up with turkeys. Also a very high population of coon, possum, armadillo, bobcats and Yotes. I've been seeing large groups of turkey all deer season and I'm ready


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 14, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I hunt a North Ga WMA covered up with turkeys. Also a very high population of coon, possum, armadillo, bobcats and Yotes. I've been seeing large groups of turkey all deer season and I'm ready


I think 3 birds is plenty enough for anyone


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 14, 2019)

Best place I ever turkey hunted had the most predators. Strange as it was, 5 years of great hunting. Nest predators are my issue, and habitat suitable for a turkey. With lots of emphasis on habitat. I could care less if i kill one, but by gosh i got to play the game and call them in to know I could. "Everyone else" getting theirs, is "their" problem. They are welcome to my experiences and knowledge. But, I did it on my own 30 plus years ago. And me becoming a worse predator isn't an option.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 14, 2019)

Habitat is a major concern. I’m happy to see our local WMA’s are thinning a lot of pines creating more underbrush for the turkeys and quail. I’m assuming they are going to do that at all suitable WMA’s. I was told they’ve adopted a Quail Management practice where everything benefits from it.
And on top of that they had signs warning of traps in the area. That’s a big win as well.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 14, 2019)

making the limit less is for those folks that call themselves turkey hunters that cannot kill 1, much less 3...


----------



## morris (Jan 22, 2019)

Don't lower it


----------



## antharper (Jan 23, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Habitat is a major concern. I’m happy to see our local WMA’s are thinning a lot of pines creating more underbrush for the turkeys and quail. I’m assuming they are going to do that at all suitable WMA’s. I was told they’ve adopted a Quail Management practice where everything benefits from it.
> And on top of that they had signs warning of traps in the area. That’s a big win as well.


They are select cutting on my local wma rt now , West Point,looks good the way they are leaving it also !


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 23, 2019)

I’ve lived at my current address for the past 16 years. It took 13 years to finally get turkeys on the farm despite having good habitat the entire time. For the past two seasons there were 2 Toms with the small hen flock. This year there are 4 two year old Toms plus the original long beards. With the current law of 3 per day/ per season in effect their little flock could be smacked out of breeding existence by two hunters in one sit during early season. That’s just silly. 1 per day per hunter and 3 per season would at least give the remaining gobblers some education prior to doing the flop. As I said earlier, 1 per day is a blessing!  Any more is greedy and it eliminates a future fun day in the field.  1 per day please!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 23, 2019)

What does it matter if they kill all 3 at one sit or over a 3 day period. That would be 3 dead no matter how you look at it, lol. 
But you did touch on what everyone is capable of...turkey management. If you only have 3-5 gobblers on your place it wouldn’t make since to take more than 1 maybe 2. We do have free choice here. It’s the same arguement about deer and turkeys every year. Everyone that doesn’t have them wants the State to control everything, everyone that does understands the States philosophy and manages their own herd/flock.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2019)

buckpasser your flock is multiplying on your described property because your choosing to manage so! You've done great! Everyone should practice sound management where applicable. Just as you have if they can.
 I've worked hard to get permission to hunt some spots, paid dues to hunt some spots and manage for vast flocks of turkeys. And I'm constantly managing for a little flock here at home. We, I, just don't need more laws telling us how we need to do what we gotta do.
Follow the existing rules then do what ya should and do what ya want!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 23, 2019)

Alot of the newbies think it’s cool and appropriate to shoot all they can whenever they can (so they can show them off on FB). I personally think it’s wasteful for future hunts. I’m generally not one to ask for more laws of any kind.  However, in this case turkeys are not like doves. They take time and a miracle to grow to maturity.  They are on every predators menu. They are relatively easy to kill once you learn how to. They should be appreciated by those who seek them.  We are not meat hunting, so why would it hurt anyone to be limited to one per day?  We are having to make room for more hunters each year and I feel extremely blessed by taking one even if there’s still a field full when I sneak out.  It just means that I or the neighbor still have an opportunity moving forward.  I don’t care who disagrees with me on this.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 24, 2019)

Opinions are like feet, everybody has two and they both stink.....including mine.

I don't use decoys, I don't bait turkeys, I locate birds and try to get myself as close as possible without detection, I call them to the gun. If I shoot a double, I'm good.

Old school, like I was taught by my father.

 I'm also NOT going to sit in a ground blind all day long on a food plot. Or try to crawl up on a bird in a cow pasture with nothing more than a cow patty between us.

I am certainly not going to "Fan" one.

All I carry is my calls and a set of wings.

good luck to all


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2019)

Well buckpasser I don't really disagree. I actually agree mostly.
I just wish we could reach the same goal through education instead of more rules.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 24, 2019)

I see some here would be fine with the government telling them how much they are allowed to make money wise, how many kids they can have, and if their illness qualifies for a doctor visit.
The state has given EVERYONE the opportunity to manage your herd/flock. 

I know of a guy, I respect, who WILL kill his limit opening day then go fishing, until another hunting season comes in. Whether he stretches it out the entire season or does it in one day doesn’t matter. He’s still going to kill his limit. And seeing how he’s done it every year that I’ve known him, he must be managing right because he is able to do it every year!
And if people posting on social media offends you...get off social media.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 24, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I know of a guy, I respect, who WILL kill his limit opening day then go fishing, until another hunting season comes in.



I don't know if I could trust a man who only turkey hunts one day a year.  Haha.  Just kidding.  Until fish start gobbling, I'm gonna stretch mine out as long as I can and then continue to take other folks hunting if I luck up and tag out.  Must be the baddest turkey hunter known to man if he kills 3 birds every year on opening day.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 24, 2019)

Should be 1 bird limit.  I have not seen a turkey in three years


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

Deerhead said:


> Should be 1 bird limit.  I have not seen a turkey in three years


I got several flocks with plenty of gobblers. May not kill one. But I got them. 
I’ll stick with the 3 bird.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

I’ve killwd all 3 opening morning. Took 2 shots. Now I only kill 2 at the time so I can hunt Sunday also.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

I tagged out first time ever in mid April 2016 I believe and had 3 other birds still gobbling. That's on a high pressured public WMA. I just walked along, calling and they were getting close. Had a bird on my back thinking how blessed I was with it. And how blessed next season looked and went fishing


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

Last season on opening day of youth season I called 3 gobblers in to my daughter, she shot one and the other 2 attacked him and I told her to shoot another and she said one was enough , I’m sure glad she did , because those other 2 made 2 exciting hunts for me


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> Last season on opening day of youth season I called 3 gobblers in to my daughter, she shot one and the other 2 attacked him and I told her to shoot another and she said one was enough , I’m sure glad she did , because those other 2 made 2 exciting hunts for me


Did that farmer ever catch y’all. I seen the missing turkey posters everywhere.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I see some here would be fine with the government telling them how much they are allowed to make money wise, how many kids they can have, and if their illness qualifies for a doctor visit.
> The state has given EVERYONE the opportunity to manage your herd/flock.
> 
> I know of a guy, I respect, who WILL kill his limit opening day then go fishing, until another hunting season comes in. Whether he stretches it out the entire season or does it in one day doesn’t matter. He’s still going to kill his limit. And seeing how he’s done it every year that I’ve known him, he must be managing right because he is able to do it every year!
> And if people posting on social media offends you...get off social media.



None of the places I hunt have turkeys that never step off the place. As a matter of fact, they hit at least 2 properties a day everyday. You’re right, I can “manage the flock” how I want, then 20 minutes later the next guy can “manage the flock” then after dinner the next guy can “manage the flock”.  I don’t mind that, but would prefer we all “manage it” one kill at the time instead of a cheap double or triple.  I know it’s offensive to have opinions other than “if it’s legal it must be good and right” on GON forum, but I’m not one to pretend there’s any skill or congrats deserved for it.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 24, 2019)

I personally don't think the limit is the problem.  I'd be willing to bet clear cutting and predators are doing more damage to the population, but that's just my opinion.  

With that being said, those of you saying the government shouldn't have any say in how you kill turkeys do realize that the wild turkey was almost extinct when turkeys could be hunted without regulations, right?  I don't want the government telling me what to do anymore than the next guy, but if government intervention is what it takes to have sustainable populations of wild turkeys, I'm all for it.  Just my .02.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2019)

Exactly. The government ALREADY has rules and regs in place and they've been working! I've only been gobbler huntin for less than 25 years and I think the current regs have worked since that. I don't have a lot of knowledge of Ga turkey hunting prior to that and how things were. I've heard of the restocking program and I've heard a few older turkey hunters talk a little about the past but I just don't know a lot about the era when turkey's were almost extinct on the east coast and then were reintroduced. 
I would love to know more about that time frame.
Didn't east coast colonist kill and eat male and female turkey? Could that be the reason for their near extinction? Once again I do not know for sure, just asking, I love to learn more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2019)

sea trout said:


> Exactly. The government ALREADY has rules and regs in place and they've been working! I've only been gobbler huntin for less than 25 years and I think the current regs have worked since that. I don't have a lot of knowledge of Ga turkey hunting prior to that and how things were. I've heard of the restocking program and I've heard a few older turkey hunters talk a little about the past but I just don't know a lot about the era when turkey's were almost extinct on the east coast and then were reintroduced.
> I would love to know more about that time frame.
> Didn't east coast colonist kill and eat male and female turkey? Could that be the reason for their near extinction? Once again I do not know for sure, just asking, I love to learn more.




If we`d had more time, I`d have been glad to set around the fire with you and tell you some stories. Some told to me by some of the old turkey hunters that hunted from the 1890s through the turn of the century, many stories from the 20`s up to the 70`s, and even a few that I was part of. Things were a lot different back then, and were so even when I was a youngun being taught the art.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> None of the places I hunt have turkeys that never step off the place. As a matter of fact, they hit at least 2 properties a day everyday. You’re right, I can “manage the flock” how I want, then 20 minutes later the next guy can “manage the flock” then after dinner the next guy can “manage the flock”.  I don’t mind that, but would prefer we all “manage it” one kill at the time instead of a cheap double or triple.  I know it’s offensive to have opinions other than “if it’s legal it must be good and right” on GON forum, but I’m not one to pretend there’s any skill or congrats deserved for it.


So what your saying you only want your guy next door to kill one at the time so you can kill one at the time. 
Well go talk to him and what does that have to do with my cheap kill of 2 as you call it. Or all 3. 
I myself find it a thrill to get a double. Don’t see one cheap thing about it. If that offends you. O well. I’m not offended and I’m proud for what I do if I do it. 
Thankyou for your opinion.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

It doesn’t make me mad. Just let’s me know we don’t need to be turkey hunting pals. Luckily my neighbors have all agreed to shoot zero again on this place for this year, and you’re very welcome. I like giving it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

I’ve talked to some folks in the mid west and the turkey is a pest. They have so many everywhere. And here we are worried about the 3 bird limit.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh, and yes. That’s what I’m saying theoretically. One at a time. That’s the most fun possible for everyone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> It doesn’t make me mad. Just let’s me know we don’t need to be turkey hunting pals. Luckily my neighbors have all agreed to shoot zero again on this place for this year, and you’re very welcome. I like giving it.


Not a problem. You never know if we was to meet and not know we just chatted may of been hunting pals. Hope them gobblers y’all have make it this year. Hope the hens hatch. ?
I got plenty to hunt with a great hen flock. This week. They do range. So say way more than a deer. 4 times as much.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

I didn’t say we couldn’t be friends...


Just turkey friends. Haha. Thanks!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Oh, and yes. That’s what I’m saying theoretically. One at a time. That’s the most fun possible for everyone.


Fine with me. Is that what you want me to do also. 1 at the time. What else do you think I should do.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> I didn’t say we couldn’t be friends...
> 
> 
> Just turkey friends. Haha. Thanks!


That fine. I understand. Why you wouldn’t even want to hunt a WMA together. I understand.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

I’ve had folks that didn’t want me to hunt with them at there spot before. 
They where more than glad to join me. They got a turkey and was happy. I was happy for them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

Got to go be back. 
My turkey hunting buddy is here.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Fine with me. Is that what you want me to do also. 1 at the time. What else do you think I should do.



Well, if you wouldn’t mind, that would be terrific. While we’re at it, please never shoot a Jake, plant a chufa patch per 50 acres on all your hunting ground and make sure you only bring family members into turkey hunting. We’re at maximum capacity. Let Mark K kill all of your predators and mine too while he’s at it. Finally, give me the names and numbers of the Midwest folks that are infested with pest turkeys.  I’ve never been allowed to dictate a fellow turkey hunters actions, so this will be an evolving process. Trust me, you’ll be happy you did this.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

My turkey hunting buddy loves to call. He’s great at it. I’ve shot all the birds when he calls. In all the years I’ve only called one in and he shot it. 
I was sick one weekend opener. He went to town. Got me a Gatorade. We went mid morning. He called in 2 long beards. I shot the biggest one 1st. The 2nd bird did a fly up and turned. I hit him in the head also. My buddy was impressed. I felt better so what also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Well, if you wouldn’t mind, that would be terrific. While we’re at it, please never shoot a Jake, plant a chufa patch per 50 acres on all your hunting ground and make sure you only bring family members into turkey hunting. We’re at maximum capacity. Let Mark K kill all of your predators and mine too while he’s at it. Finally, give me the names and numbers of the Midwest folks that are infested with pest turkeys.  I’ve never been allowed to dictate a fellow turkey hunters actions, so this will be an evolving process. Trust me, you’ll be happy you did this.


No Jakes that’s a tuff one. 
I can’t plant chufa. To many hogs. 
Family only. Well my wife hunts some. Hope that’s ok. 
So you don’t have a problem going out mid west and helping with there infestation. They may want you to shoot more than one at the time. 
I never got any numbers.


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2019)

I just shoot one a day, but I usually shoot him three times.  Used to only take two shots, but my eyes ain't what they used to be.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If we`d had more time, I`d have been glad to set around the fire with you and tell you some stories. Some told to me by some of the old turkey hunters that hunted from the 1890s through the turn of the century, many stories from the 20`s up to the 70`s, and even a few that I was part of. Things were a lot different back then, and were so even when I was a youngun being taught the art.



Yes I would've loved that!
I was very glad to have met you for a few minutes! Man you were a very popular busy man! We'd love to go back and stay for 2 days next time. I'd love to hear more stories of colonist and frontiersman and native turkey hunting, and deer hunting!
Mr. Dean had us tied up for hours teaching us so much! Loved it!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2019)

six said:


> I just shoot one a day, but I usually shoot him three times.  Used to only take two shots, but my eyes ain't what they used to be.



Wow that made me laugh out loud after readin every other post all the way up to it!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

six said:


> I just shoot one a day, but I usually shoot him three times.  Used to only take two shots, but my eyes ain't what they used to be.


They made fun of me for that too. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

sea trout said:


> Wow that made me laugh out loud after readin every other post all the way up to it!!!


I heard that. 
The man that only wants one a day has sat in blinds and used deks. I don’t have a problem with it. But other do. ?
And I’m using the man as anyone not my earlier convo. 
Some thing the Muzzel loader. 
Can’t please everyone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

Still laughing. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I’ve talked to some folks in the mid west and the turkey is a pest. They have so many everywhere. And here we are worried about the 3 bird limit.



There are so many on my lease up here, that you not believe it if you saw them. The wife and I have seen over a thousand in one day on the lease.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 24, 2019)

Don’t mess with the limit.  I have to feed my family.


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Did that farmer ever catch y’all. I seen the missing turkey posters everywhere.


Na , you got to be able to run faster , and all those posted signs u put up want help either , good luck this season !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> There are so many on my lease up here, that you not believe it if you saw them. The wife and I have seen over a thousand in one day on the lease.


Boss. 
I believe you.


----------



## b rad (Jan 24, 2019)

should be 1 a season no more no less


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> Na , you got to be able to run faster , and all those posted signs u put up want help either , good luck this season !


Good luck at what. Catching u.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

b rad said:


> should be 1 a season no more no less


To late. We canceled the season.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> To late. We canceled the season.



Until we get this mess worked out, I think it’s best.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> There are so many on my lease up here, that you not believe it if you saw them. The wife and I have seen over a thousand in one day on the lease.


1000 in one day? Got room for another hunter? That's like more than killed in entire season for a county


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Until we get this mess worked out, I think it’s best.


Fine with me. I’m going to Kentucky. Stay with @KyDawg for a week. I’ll bring him some oysters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> 1000 in one day? Got room for another hunter? That's like more than killed in entire season for a county


Dear Mr. Davis
It’s rude to invite your self. Can’t you see I just did that. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

Heads up!!
I’m running the turkey challenge again this year. It’s free and for GON members. 
All I ask is to get to know your team mate.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Heads up!!
> I’m running the turkey challenge again this year. It’s free and for GON members.
> All I ask is to get to know your team mate.


I'm in.... my names wayne and I'm turkeyholic


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Heads up!!
> I’m running the turkey challenge again this year. It’s free and for GON members.
> All I ask is to get to know your team mate.


I’ll do a sign up sheet next week.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I'm in.... my names wayne and I'm turkeyholic


My name is ksmack & my wife out does me !!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> My name is ksmack & my wife out does me !!


Still trying to get the wife in the woods with me


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Until we get this mess worked out, I think it’s best.


What mess ??? I got plenty of turkey , between my property, my neighbors , and Kmack’s my family and I have no problems getting our limits , and I have killed one and let his buddies live and I have killed 3 at one time and enjoyed it all , I’ve even called a few up and just watched them, to me they are the most beautiful creature in our woods and I respect everyone, I also think I do more for the turkey on the property I hunt than most , I burn, plant chufa and other food plots for them , and I’ve lost count of the coon and opossum I’ve trapped this season and honestly we have plenty


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Still trying to get the wife in the woods with me


Mine ksmack.... not yours. Haha


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

I also agree with some that say the turkeys are on a decline, because I hunt a lot of different property, mostly public land that’s always had plenty of birds and I’ve noticed a lot less the past few seasons , but they don’t have any help, no plots, to many hunters , but mostly no trapping


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Mine ksmack.... not yours. Haha


He don’t mind , she’s a great guide !


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

But she always wants to shoot


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> What mess ??? I got plenty of turkey , between my property, my neighbors , and Kmack’s my family and I have no problems getting our limits , and I have killed one and let his buddies live and I have killed 3 at one time and enjoyed it all , I’ve even called a few up and just watched them, to me they are the most beautiful creature in our woods and I respect everyone, I also think I do more for the turkey on the property I hunt than most , I burn, plant chufa and other food plots for them , and I’ve lost count of the coon and opossum I’ve trapped this season and honestly we have plenty



I was just joking. Season needs to get here so I can quit picking fights. I might lose all both of my friends if it don’t hurry up. I appreciate them like nothing else in the woods too. Bout time to string some fire on my two year rough stuff and find all my turkey hunting junk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> What mess ??? I got plenty of turkey , between my property, my neighbors , and Kmack’s my family and I have no problems getting our limits , and I have killed one and let his buddies live and I have killed 3 at one time and enjoyed it all , I’ve even called a few up and just watched them, to me they are the most beautiful creature in our woods and I respect everyone, I also think I do more for the turkey on the property I hunt than most , I burn, plant chufa and other food plots for them , and I’ve lost count of the coon and opossum I’ve trapped this season and honestly we have plenty


Calm down. It will be OK. ???


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> I was just joking. Season needs to get here so I can quit picking fights. I might lose all both of my friends if it don’t hurry up. I appreciate them like nothing else in the woods too. Bout time to string some fire on my two year rough stuff and find all my turkey hunting junk.


I found a turkey call I made over 20ty years ago. Must not of been no good I figured if I was not using it.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> I also agree with some that say the turkeys are on a decline, because I hunt a lot of different property, mostly public land that’s always had plenty of birds and I’ve noticed a lot less the past few seasons , but they don’t have any help, no plots, to many hunters , but mostly no trapping


The wma I hunt was responsible for over ninety % of the counties take last season.  I've seen large groups all deer season.  I think this year's gonna be hot


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> The wma I hunt was responsible for over ninety % of the counties take last season.  I've seen large groups all deer season.  I think this year's gonna be hot


I’ve hunted a wma a few times several years ago that you’ve mentioned on here before , and killed a gobbler the first time I ever stepped foot on it , but I was with a friend that lives in douglasville and knew where the birds were at , we heard gobblers in every direction, beautiful place !


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Calm down. It will be OK. ???


?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> ?


I hope we see a rabbit.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> I’ve hunted a wma a few times several years ago that you’ve mentioned on here before , and killed a gobbler the first time I ever stepped foot on it , but I was with a friend that lives in douglasville and knew where the birds were at , we heard gobblers in every direction, beautiful place !


They have really done great work on the wma the past few years.... burns and plots


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope we see a rabbit.


Me to , I’m really looking forward to it .... one question, if I kill 3 at one time will I get invited back ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> Me to , I’m really looking forward to it .... one question, if I kill 3 at one time will I get invited back ?


Why come back. You got them all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> Me to , I’m really looking forward to it .... one question, if I kill 3 at one time will I get invited back ?


I got one staying in the barn. Frost didn’t hit the grass around it.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 25, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Heads up!!
> I’m running the turkey challenge again this year. It’s free and for GON members.
> All I ask is to get to know your team mate.



Already that time again wow! I may try the challenge again this year. My outlook for this spring is to really focus on trying to get my kids each their 1st. And as it looks I'll be bringing my bro in law on the Tennessee hunt this time.
I hope to be present on many gobbler kills but I don't know if I'll be trigger man much.
Unless my kids and bro in law get bored and end up not wanting to continue hunting.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 25, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Well, if you wouldn’t mind, that would be terrific. While we’re at it, please never shoot a Jake, plant a chufa patch per 50 acres on all your hunting ground and make sure you only bring family members into turkey hunting. We’re at maximum capacity. Let Mark K kill all of your predators and mine too while he’s at it. Finally, give me the names and numbers of the Midwest folks that are infested with pest turkeys.  I’ve never been allowed to dictate a fellow turkey hunters actions, so this will be an evolving process. Trust me, you’ll be happy you did this.



So I’m taking this as I have new ground to trap??? Heck yeah, send me a PM with your address, gate codes, and property boundaries. You’ll be pushing for that 5 bird limit soon!! Nothing like watching unmolested hens and poults running around come May.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 25, 2019)

Good talking with you buckpasser. 

Sometimes people just need a one on one to see that we all want the same thing...more game and bigger game!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 25, 2019)

I think most folks who appreciate the game do. Maybe I can get a few dogs, cats and egg eaters out of the way before the most dangerous time of the turkey’s year arrives. That way more of us can shoot a limit, whatever it is.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 26, 2019)

That's awesome. I think EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS! If we all make an effort, big effort if we can, small effort if we can. If we kill one coyote, one skunk, bush hog a little, or plant a little. May not be much but can help out a turkey or 2.
If nobody wants to make any effort for improvement that's just fine also! There's no current regulation that any one of us HAS to try to improve any habitat! But the current regulations limit me to 3 gobblers. Which there's no problem on my huntin grounds for that because I put a lot of effort into their habitat.


----------



## turk2di (Jan 27, 2019)

It would help a lot , especially on public ground , to allow only 1 kill per day.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 27, 2019)

My first time hunting a new WMA I wanted to try I called in 3 gobblers, for some reason I only shot one and watched the other two jump my bird. Still don’t know where the restraint came from on not pulling the trigger 2 more times, lol.
I have 2 private properties and 3 WMA’s within reasonable driving distance. I “try” to spread out my kills. Private property is just one each. WMA’s I’ll alternate from year to year. Or at least hunt a different area on the WMA. But that’s all a personal choice that I can make on my own without the States mandate.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> 1000 in one day? Got room for another hunter? That's like more than killed in entire season for a county



Wayne their is a one mile stretch beside the Red River, that I believe to be largest concentration of Wild Turkey, anywhere in this country. It is amazing to watch a flock coming out the woods into a field. They just keep coming. There are several thousand acres of fields on either side of the river. I have taken some pictures, but it is hard to get a decent pic with a cell phone. I need to get my old cannon out and see if I can get a better picture. There is a two Bird limit here and a fall season. In the fall at least one of your two birds has to be a hen.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

If you magnify this pic, you will get an idea of what I am talking about. There was another group this size on the other side of my truck, and they were many more in front and behind them. Sorry for the quality of the pic.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you magnify this pic, you will get an idea of what I am talking about. There was another group this size on the other side of my truck, and they were many more in front and behind them. Sorry for the quality of the pic.View attachment 957098


Wow........ that's insane. Why don't they up the limit just a little... lol


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 27, 2019)

Mark K said:


> My first time hunting a new WMA I wanted to try I called in 3 gobblers, for some reason I only shot one and watched the other two jump my bird. Still don’t know where the restraint came from on not pulling the trigger 2 more times, lol.
> I have 2 private properties and 3 WMA’s within reasonable driving distance. I “try” to spread out my kills. Private property is just one each. WMA’s I’ll alternate from year to year. Or at least hunt a different area on the WMA. But that’s all a personal choice that I can make on my own without the States mandate.


I hunt 4 WMA's and spread out my kills also.... but if given the OP to take two at once I will


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Wayne their is a one mile stretch beside the Red River, that I believe to be largest concentration of Wild Turkey, anywhere in this country. It is amazing to watch a flock coming out the woods into a field. They just keep coming. There are several thousand acres of fields on either side of the river. I have taken some pictures, but it is hard to get a decent pic with a cell phone. I need to get my old cannon out and see if I can get a better picture. There is a two Bird limit here and a fall season. In the fall at least one of your two birds has to be a hen.


Is that 2 birds per season (spring and fall)


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

I guess because of the fall hunt. They can be tough to hun, because they are so many hens. What I have not been able to figure out is where they go in the Spring season. The have netted this arear several times to restock them in other places, but it recovers in two years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Nobody hunts them in the fall. It is ambush hunting.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I guess because of the fall hunt. They can be tough to hun, because they are so many hens. What I have not been able to figure out is where they go in the Spring season. The have netted this arear several times to restock them in other places, but it recovers in two years.


Thats like turkey heaven....amazing


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 28, 2019)

"Nobody hunts them in the fall. It is ambush hunting. "...........

Not exactly, you scatter flocks of turkeys and then call them back together. Works good on young turkeys and even two year old gobblers but not much after that.

Old gobblers sometimes will hang together in the fall. The difference is when you scatter a pair or a trio of old gobblers they might get back together sometime after dinner one day next week......or maybe not.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "Nobody hunts them in the fall. It is ambush hunting. "...........
> 
> Not exactly, you scatter flocks of turkeys and then call them back together. Works good on young turkeys and even two year old gobblers but not much after that.
> 
> Old gobblers sometimes will hang together in the fall. The difference is when you scatter a pair or a trio of old gobblers they might get back together sometime after dinner one day next week......or maybe not.



The birds I am speaking of live on the river. You bust them up they cross they river. Across the river from my lease is Tennessee, so that method does not work too good on this place.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 28, 2019)

a river stops any turkey hunter that does not have a boat.......

fall or spring


----------



## sea trout (Jan 28, 2019)

We crossed a river in an aluminum john boat in Tenn after a gobbler one spring.
Ended up being way to late and did not get the bird but I thought how ultimate it would be to come back across the river with our dead gobbler!
It's on my bucket list to have to cross a body of water with my kill in a boat.
There's lots of pictures out there of someone with a turkey, deer, moose or caribou in a boat and they're crossin water. It's facinating to me. Especially in the fog or mist.
Sorry to get off topic but the few above post just hit a goal nerve.
Good job y'all!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2019)

sea trout said:


> We crossed a river in an aluminum john boat in Tenn after a gobbler one spring.
> Ended up being way to late and did not get the bird but I thought how ultimate it would be to come back across the river with our dead gobbler!
> It's on my bucket list to have to cross a body of water with my kill in a boat.
> There's lots of pictures out there of someone with a turkey, deer, moose or caribou in a boat and they're crossin water. It's facinating to me. Especially in the fog or mist.
> ...



I could get across the River, but I dont have a Tn. license or permission to hunt on the land across the river.


----------



## oppthepop (Jan 29, 2019)

Some chufa fields will shock you if you don't have any planted - your birds might just return AND hang around.


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Jan 29, 2019)

There seems to be something else going on besides hunters harvesting to many gobblers. I grew up turkey hunting in Georgia in the 80's and 90's, when it seems that the population was extremely good, but where I used to hunt there has been a decline. I live in Kentucky now and have seen the population peak and down slide like it has in the last 6-8 years. We are allowed 2 per season, one per day and our season only last about 3 weeks,4 weekends. No clear cutting, the habitat is still the same. Unsure what is going on, but I do know there are pockets of really god populations in Kentucky, just like I assume there are in Georgia, and our harvest seems to maintain in kill numbers but in my area, and with my limited group of turkey hunting buddies, we have noticed that something is going on. I don't know if it is a natural cycle or if something else is wrong? Sure would like to see the population get back up to where it was.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 30, 2019)

yes!!


----------



## Baracus (Feb 7, 2019)

It absolutely should.be lowered. I think to a one bird limit until numbers increase.


----------



## Baracus (Feb 7, 2019)

I hunt in KS and there are birds everywhere. They have a spring 2 bird limit and also a fall season. No way with the decline we are seeing should we have a 3 bird limit.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 7, 2019)

Limiting the number of Toms per season down to one couldn’t have a huge effect on the population unless you believe some hens are actually not being topped. If we really did ever shoot them out - sho nuff, it makes sense to limit Jake harvest. That would ensure breeding and hunters getting to have at least a few more two year old toms to encounter each year.  BTW, two year old Toms are my favorite variety of turkey.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 7, 2019)

Baracus said:


> I hunt in KS and there are birds everywhere. They have a spring 2 bird limit and also a fall season. No way with the decline we are seeing should we have a 3 bird limit.



I too hunt Kansas. Do they actually have more birds or is it the fact you can see them from a mile away or more? And if you’re going by gobbles, a Rio will gobble just to hear himself gobble.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 7, 2019)

Fire ants kill a lot of chicks according to an article I read some years back fire ants may be the worst enemy of turkey populations. That was followed by predators including yotes, coons,
Owls, Hawks and cats. I don’t think the limit is the problem it’s just the easiest thing to adjust to throw something at the problem.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 7, 2019)

Over the years of hunting public land some days you can count 50+ gobbles of which might happen  on 5 days of the season. Other days 2 or 3 could be counted on both hands. That's 15 days of what I call prime. The remaining of the season roughly a month is dead silent. Just because you don't hear them doesn't mean they aren't there. Pressured birds for many reasons wise up and are less vocal.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 7, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I too hunt Kansas. Do they actually have more birds or is it the fact you can see them from a mile away or more? And if you’re going by gobbles, a Rio will gobble just to hear himself gobble.



Me three. Ive hunted it too. I love the hunting there, but don’t see more population per square mile.


----------



## Carp (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't think, that many people kill the limit or even two a season. Lowering the limit is only a band aid fix. It might help a little but they need to look at the root cause of the problem whether it's predator control or loosing habitat or all of it combined. With all that said, I would not be opposed to a two bird limit or limiting to one bird a day. Maybe offer a bounty on predators. Other states do it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 13, 2019)

Carp said:


> I don't think, that many people kill the limit or even two a season. Lowering the limit is only a band aid fix. It might help a little but they need to look at the root cause of the problem whether it's predator control or loosing habitat or all of it combined. With all that said, I would not be opposed to a two bird limit or limiting to one bird a day. Maybe offer a bounty on predators. Other states do it.


Hows it going?  Missed seeing you guys at Unicoi


----------



## Carp (Feb 27, 2019)

Gaswamp said:


> Hows it going?  Missed seeing you guys at Unicoi


Going good, retired a year ago. Liking it a lot. Ready for turkey season. You?


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 27, 2019)

Doesn't really matter where I hunt. Not 3 birds to kill anymore.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 27, 2019)

Carp said:


> Going good, retired a year ago. Liking it a lot. Ready for turkey season. You?


retired! I'm jealous...good for ya...yep I wake up with the shakes every morn


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 4, 2019)

I am glad to read the latest GON with the study being conducted. It appears that I am not the only person concerned about the population. Hopefully they implement some changes statewide. 

I wish they would just shut the season down for a year statewide to study it that way.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 4, 2019)

"I wish they would just shut the season down for a year statewide to study it that way."

That is not going to happen. 

Just for an aside, I've seen more turkeys already this year than I have in the last several years. If the DNR didn't stop the quota hunts in the wma's for this season, frankly an opinion that the entire state needs to be shut down for one year holds no water.

good luck

I am glad I can still go hunt and If I get a chance to shoot three long beards I am going to do so.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 4, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> I am glad to read the latest GON with the study being conducted. It appears that I am not the only person concerned about the population. Hopefully they implement some changes statewide.
> 
> I wish they would just shut the season down for a year statewide to study it that way.



I was glad to read Daryl Kirby’s common sense rebuttal to the fake news article. In fact, I was about to cancel my subscription until I read it. There are no changes needed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> I am glad to read the latest GON with the study being conducted. It appears that I am not the only person concerned about the population. Hopefully they implement some changes statewide.
> 
> I wish they would just shut the season down for a year statewide to study it that way.




You always have the option to not hunt for the entire season yourself, if you feel that strongly about it.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 4, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> I am glad to read the latest GON with the study being conducted. It appears that I am not the only person concerned about the population. Hopefully they implement some changes statewide.
> 
> I wish they would just shut the season down for a year statewide to study it that way.


What a CROCK, the population of the Eastern wild turkey in Georgia is STRONG AS ever, I'm with Nic just stop hunting turkeys and start fishing.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 4, 2019)

You can always implement a limit of say 1-2 per person if on a lease, same for land you own or have access to. lots of clubs limit doe harvest when they feel population of does is dwindling, apply the same for turkeys.

Years ago when wild quail were plentiful we never shot the whole covey. Always left a few for future stock. If you have 1000 acres with 10 folks and lets say 12 gobblers using it whether be long beards or jakes. Cap the limit to one bird per member so you have carry over to breed for the next season.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 5, 2019)

What about the protection/population of birds on the public land? 

How is that managed unless they shorten the season or make changes?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 5, 2019)

I vote per wma estimated population each wma makes their own rules as they do already. I'm sure my home wma will not make any changes. When I hunt deer i hunt where deer are present. Same way I hunt turkey. You won't be successful hunting were there is no birds..... go where they are. Folks want to change things because where they hunt has few birds


----------



## cooner83 (Mar 5, 2019)

I think we have less turkeys than we did. Im in a club that has around 3,000ac. Less than a hand full of turkey hunters and we still seen a drop in numbers. 3 years ago I had a buddy with coon dogs come down every weekend after deer season and killed as many as we were allowed till season ended. We have seen a increase in numbers since. Coons kill more turkeys than anything else. Ive a lot of bought traps since ive seen the impact! Put in a little work and you will see the difference.


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2019)

cooner83 said:


> I think we have less turkeys than we did. Im in a club that has around 3,000ac. Less than a hand full of turkey hunters and we still seen a drop in numbers. 3 years ago I had a buddy with coon dogs come down every weekend after deer season and killed as many as we were allowed till season ended. We have seen a increase in numbers since. Coons kill more turkeys than anything else. Ive a lot of bought traps since ive seen the impact! Put in a little work and you will see the difference.


I agree , since fur prices are nothing nobody traps , not many years ago u could get 15-20$ for a coon hide and I know a lot more people done it , I think a lot of people are starting back trapping just to keep them in check , I know we have on the property I hunt !


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2019)

Coons and possums are worse on ground nesting birds than any other predator.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 5, 2019)

Go to the right part of your town and you can keep the hide and sell the coon carcass for $15-20 and sell whole possums for $5.
I trap a guys place that calls and asks if he can get the coons out before I even get there to check them. To some they’re a delicacy!


----------



## Baracus (Mar 11, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I too hunt Kansas. Do they actually have more birds or is it the fact you can see them from a mile away or more? And if you’re going by gobbles, a Rio will gobble just to hear himself gobble.


I  hunt in eastern KS, hilly and its Eastern Turkeys, not Rios.  Your argument makes no sense.  The people that turn a blind eye to the obvious issue kill me.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 11, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Go to the right part of your town and you can keep the hide and sell the coon carcass for $15-20 and sell whole possums for $5.
> I trap a guys place that calls and asks if he can get the coons out before I even get there to check them. To some they’re a delicacy!



You gotta leave the feet on a skinned out coon...least we did back in the 80's - early 90's so they knew for sure they were actually getting a coon. 5 bucks was the going price back then, we use to coon hunt a lot especially when the oranges were getting ripe or just past ripe in the groves of Central FL.


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 11, 2019)

AMEN![/QUOTE]


Buckman18 said:


> I’m always baffled by the folks who want to reduce my limit and/or the length of my season instead of focusing on things that would truly be effective in helping their turkeys such as: killing predators on their land and planting food plots, etc. I think a lot of these folks need to learn how to hunt.


PREACH BROTHER!! PREACH IT!! YOU DO YOU AND LEAVE ME AND MY TURKEYS ALONE!! THIS MAN HAS IT FIGURED OUT!


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 11, 2019)

Last I checked they are the State's turkeys. Just saying.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 11, 2019)

DRBugman85 said:


> What a CROCK, the population of the Eastern wild turkey in Georgia is STRONG AS ever, I'm with Nic just stop hunting turkeys and start fishing.


Not even close in Oglethorpe,  Wilkes, Elbert,  or Taliaferro County. Can't speak for the rest of the state.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 11, 2019)

Baracus said:


> I  hunt in eastern KS, hilly and its Eastern Turkeys, not Rios.  Your argument makes no sense.  The people that turn a blind eye to the obvious issue kill me.


I haven’t killed anyone in a while, so don’t blame me. And I wasn’t arguing. Just stated is it the fact you can see forever and hear forever? 
While my vision isn’t the best in the world, I’m far from blind. I am smart enough to know what I see. Do different parts of our state have issues? From the talk on here, apparently so. My part of the state doesn’t. Private and public seems to be thriving. Maybe where you hunt there only needs to be a one bird limit. Which leads me to ask, where do you hunt? Public or private? Which county? Which public land? You’re making your decision based on an area you hunt as am I. If you want a one bird limit...shoot 1 bird.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bump it up to 5 for 4 seasons then you will find out if gobbler numbers have an impact on overall population.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 11, 2019)

FL statewide is 2 birds, Holmes County is 1 bird. Been that way for several years. Same could be done for any county in any state. 

Have a few properties around the house to hunt turkeys, tell every landowner I will only shoot one bird off your property no matter how many that are legal. 2 birds, two different properties and I am done. Landowners love to hear that I am preserving for the future instead of killing a place out.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 12, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> Not even close in Oglethorpe,  Wilkes, Elbert,  or Taliaferro County. Can't speak for the rest of the state.


I hunt 2 of the 4 county's named and and there are plenty of turkeys in both,Folks need to stop crying about the population and learn how to hunt.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 12, 2019)

"Folks need to stop crying about the population and learn how to hunt."

I personally want them to go back to fishing.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 12, 2019)

Anytime someone mentions birds this time of year I always find a way to mention crankbaits and trick worms, funny how that works


----------



## Mark K (Mar 12, 2019)

Do you rig your trick worms with the hook exposed or embedded?


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 12, 2019)

PappyHoel said:


> I’ve seen a decline in the turkey population the same as the deer population.  My theory is that too many people are hunting/killing them.  That along with the yotes dictates a lower limit imo


Every year GON  says we are losing hunters, I think habitat and predation is the main causes but they all play into  it.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 12, 2019)

Fishing in the Altamaha, always embedded.  With this cool weather coming in I bet next weekend should be Crappie time fellas!!  I can't wait


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2019)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Fishing in the Altamaha, always embedded.  With this cool weather coming in I bet next weekend should be Crappie time fellas!!  I can't wait




More than once I`ve come in off the lower Oconee River with a turkey and a mess of fish at the same time. Done it on the Flint and `Hooch too.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 12, 2019)

To me that sounds like playing a little Poker, and then playing a little Uno.  Rather lose at Poker than win at Uno.  Lower the limit to 1 is what I say, then everybody will be out of the clubs by April 15th and the rest of the gobblers can Rest In Peace.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 12, 2019)

I need a show of hands...is everyone that doesn’t have turkeys and wants everyone else to only shoot one the same people who were on the deer hunting forum that have no deer and want the limits reduced as well???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I need a show of hands...is everyone that doesn’t have turkeys and wants everyone else to only shoot one the same people who were on the deer hunting forum that have no deer and want the limits reduced as well???




Not me. I`m happy with the limit and season like it is.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 12, 2019)

Got deer and turkeys...but there is areas in the state that are declining....habitat loss, poaching, predators....who knows for sure.
If you think any species you hunt whether public or private and see a decline then put your own limitations on your harvest.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 12, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Got deer and turkeys...but there is areas in the state that are declining....habitat loss, poaching, predators....who knows for sure.
> If you think any species you hunt whether public or private and see a decline then put your own limitations on your harvest.


Are you saying just because the limit is 12 and 3 on deer and turkeys respectively, that I don’t have to shoot a limit just because that’s the limit; especially if I think there aren’t as many as I would like?


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 12, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Are you saying just because the limit is 12 and 3 on deer and turkeys respectively, that I don’t have to shoot a limit just because that’s the limit; especially if I think there aren’t as many as I would like?



Yep....called being stewards of the land.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2019)

I have various places that I have permission to hunt on and I`ll only take one bird off a particular piece of land per season.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 12, 2019)

Same here Nic....have a few places around the house to hunt birds....tell every landowner I will only take one bird off your property no matter how strong the gobbler population is. Have even passed up 2 year old birds on same properties just for future hatch and opportunity.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I have various places that I have permission to hunt on and I’ll only take one bird off a particular piece of land per season.



And I’ve even been known to do that on public land. We have several WMA’s around and ALL have turkeys. Definitely do it on my private lands too.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 12, 2019)

Some of my trapping is for a turkey...literally, lol. All I want is one and I’ll trap free of charge for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 13, 2019)

I didn't say anything about shooting just one, I said lower the limit to one...big difference. Ever think that the people that kill the most talk a different game?  Some just want you off that Worth Co piece so they can help you with the management, I bet they would love a 1 bird limit


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't want a one bird limit. I want to hunt at least two days.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 13, 2019)

MesquiteHeat said:


> I didn't say anything about shooting just one, I said lower the limit to one...big difference. Ever think that the people that kill the most talk a different game?  Some just want you off that Worth Co piece so they can help you with the management, I bet they would love a 1 bird limit


Why limit the entire State to one bird? If your part of the State or County doesn’t have any birds, then limit IT to one. Or you could just shoot one and you’ve done your part. Then you could head to areas that do have turkeys and shoot one or two there as well. 
Believe it or not there’s areas on the WMA I hunt that doesn’t hold turkeys. So, do you think they should stop all the hunting until that area does hold birds or should I just look in a different area for birds? I cover way more unproductive ground than productive when hunting.
I’m sitting at a place right now that I kill one bird a year on. Haven’t heard the first gobble. Now that could have had something to do with the garbage truck that decided to turn around right at the gate of the field at first light, or it could be the 2 tornados and hurricane that have taken about every tree off the place. Do you honestly think I’m going to spend my entire season here and complain about no birds? Probably not, I’ll head to a different part of the county that didn’t take such a hit and find birds there. Or I might get on here and scream for a no bird limit until my place has birds again.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Mar 13, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Last I checked they are the State's turkeys. Just saying.



Last time I checked the state was under the charge of us. Just had to throw that liberty bullet in there.

After reading 12 pages of conversation and avoiding going to work too early, I think that I have it figured out. I think most of our state biologists do too. Nest predators are a huge problem and will continue to cause havoc on the flocks. Habitat is tremendously important and without a home, it's hard to live, no matter the species. With habitat comes food no need to touch on that further.

If you kill a turkey and don't eat it or make sure someone does, and then complain about the numbers, you are part of the problem. You are lower than a nest predator in my book and your opinion doesn't matter to me. I hunt for food, fun, and fellowship. In that order.

If you are in the state of Georgia, and can't find a turkey, learn to drive, hunt, or fish. If you don't see turkeys on your local WMA's or private land, drive to another WMA. If you hit 5 or 6 and can't find turkeys it's you. Bass Pro sells plenty of fishing gear. 

The regulations in place as far as tags and seasons are fine for now. Hunting isn't supposed to be easy. On that note, there are plenty of conservation minded hunters around that will be glad to take an eager to learn and responsible hunter out and mentor them. Most of us enjoy teaching and helping others.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 13, 2019)

I definitely don't want one bird limit either, what I was saying sarcastically was if it goes to that there's a lot of people's limits that are going up.  All those empty clubs and so many unambushed gobblers left... Mercy.  Be a poacher's field day


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 13, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I need a show of hands...is everyone that doesn’t have turkeys and wants everyone else to only shoot one the same people who were on the deer hunting forum that have no deer and want the limits reduced as well???



Excellent point.


----------

